# I want Redzone without Sunday Ticket



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

I am annoyed here. I called D* twice today trying to get just Red Zone without having to subscribe to full NFL Sunday Ticket. Both times I was told no and they want boo koo bucks for me to sub to full Sunday Ticket. I know others have done this (by reading other posts). Can someone help me and tell me who I need to talk to at D*. I am tired of being told No. Thanks everyone.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Call and say cancel service and then cancel service again at the voice prompts. That will get you to retention and they will help you out.


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

they are still telling me no... $334.95... they offered... me half off on ST. annoying.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Spazzman said:


> they are still telling me no... $334.95... they offered... me half off on ST. annoying.


Did you tell them you want to cancel your account? Tell them you want to cancel your account because you can get Redzone through Dish Network for MUCH MUCH cheaper than half off of the Sunday Ticket price.


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

bixler said:


> Did you tell them you want to cancel your account? Tell them you want to cancel your account because you can get Redzone through Dish Network for MUCH MUCH cheaper than half off of the Sunday Ticket price.


she told me "that would be the way to go." by going to dish.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Spazzman said:


> she told me "that would be the way to go." by going to dish.


Wow...now that's a great CSR to have on your team Directv.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

tsduke said:


> Wow...now that's a great CSR to have on your team Directv.


In some cases, that's absolutely the right answer. I don't think it was in this case, but only the OP knows the full circumstances.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> In some cases, that's absolutely the right answer. I don't think it was in this case, but only the OP knows the full circumstances.


I can't think of why telling a customer to take there money elsewhere is the "right" thing to do.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> In some cases, that's absolutely the right answer. I don't think it was in this case, but only the OP knows the full circumstances.


Not everybody gets the best deal. I got the full ticket for free first call. Definitely do the cancel twice, be nice and give several convincing reasons you deserve a good deal. I always call in July though. Call back and good luck.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tsduke said:


> I can't think of why telling a customer to take there money elsewhere is the "right" thing to do.


I can...

Doesn't pay their bill.
Has received enough freebies.
Complains constantly about things that can't be changed.
Harasses employees.
etc.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

How long are you with DirecTV


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

You have to threaten to cancel to go to a provider that has RZC for free and they'll do it. It's the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I can...
> 
> Doesn't pay their bill.
> Has received enough freebies.
> ...


Customer is always right.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> You have to threaten to cancel to go to a provider that has RZC for free and they'll do it. It's the most ridiculous thing ever.


I just called retention and asked for it. They added it after trying to sell me Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

tsduke said:


> Customer is always right.


Right doesnt mean there entitled to every freebie 
Considering the fact they just keep saying no and that a CSR even stated that a better option would be going to Dish probably means that the OP probably doesnt qualify for promotions anymore (presumably for having received to many, or maybe not being a great customer).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> I just called retention and asked for it. They added it after trying to sell me Sunday Ticket.


That's what it took for me, too, after 3 different people in the regular channels told me it was impossible. (even though I had it last year.)

I get that they want to drive NFLST traffic but this is bordering on absurdity. They're shooting themselves in the foot and as soon as fios pulls fiber down my street I'm done playing games.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

*sigh* it's calls like these that just irritate the heck out of us CSRs. "I wanna talk to retention because you won't give me what I want." wow, really? *sigh*


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> *sigh* it's calls like these that just irritate the heck out of us CSRs. "I wanna talk to retention because you won't give me what I want." wow, really? *sigh*


Well, you can insert whatever applies in the following list: (wont/cant/arent authorized/dont know about it/pretend you dont know about it).

I dont ever talk to a CSR. I go directly to retention when I call in. Last time I talked to a regular CSR I was calling to have my spare receiver turned back on. They managed to do that, and at the same time managed to remove my DVR service and whole home MRV. I ended up with no DVR service for two days while the presidents office got it straightened out. No more of that.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Well, you can insert whatever applies in the following list: (wont/cant/arent authorized/dont know about it/pretend you dont know about it).
> 
> I dont ever talk to a CSR. I go directly to retention when I call in. Last time I talked to a regular CSR I was calling to have my spare receiver turned back on. They managed to do that, and at the same time managed to remove my DVR service and whole home MRV. I ended up with no DVR service for two days while the presidents office got it straightened out. No more of that.


not all CSRs are like that. And to group us all together is asinine.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I get that they want to drive NFLST traffic but this is bordering on absurdity. They're shooting themselves in the foot


I agree. Both of the last two years, I offered to PAY for the Red Zone channel, but they refused to charge me, and told me they would give it to me free because I was such a good customer (?)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> not all CSRs are like that. And to group us all together is asinine.


Well, then, get your system to allow us to request one by name/employee number so if we get a good one, we can call that one back. Otherwise, you are all grouped together, because we dont know what we are going to get. Sorry if that hurts your feelings, but that is the way it currently works. Get them to change it.

Its also absurd to have to listen to the speech on how to reboot your receiver and "Ill wait while you do that, just press 1 when you are finished" crap. Calling retention bypasses that waste of time.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Well, then, get your system to allow us to request one by name/employee number so if we get a good one, we can call that one back. Otherwise, you are all grouped together, because we dont know what we are going to get. Sorry if that hurts your feelings, but that is the way it currently works. Get them to change it.
> 
> Its also absurd to have to listen to the speech on how to reboot your receiver and "Ill wait while you do that, just press 1 when you are finished" crap. Calling retention bypasses that waste of time.


It doesn't hurt my feelings. If people call and want "to cancel their service" i usually hand it right over to my sup who can cancel from their desk. You have obviously run into some bad experience, and I feel for you. I have to call in places and I don't enjoy it much either. But it just lights my butt when everyone's remedy is to "call retention". you have to realize its like calling your work and automatically wanting your boss (if you work that is, or if you're retired, what have you). All because your boss can do more for me then you can. you're obviously going to continue to call them, and that's great for you, but like I said, please don't lump us all together. It's just not true, esp at my site, where 75% of us are tenured agents


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

BUt, as far as the Red zone by itself, it is available to ONLY some customers who call retention based on their acct. usually only good payment history and tenure.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

If 75% of your site are tenured agents, your site must not ever pick up my call. I wonder if most the agents I get even know who they work for. Sorry, but I'm not kidding.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

tsduke said:


> If 75% of your site are tenured agents, your site must not ever pick up my call. I wonder if most the agents I get even know who they work for. Sorry, but I'm not kidding.


lol I won't disagree, there are alot of new agents out there. But they are trying to learn. I'm shooting for a training job, so maybe I'll whip some of these newbies into shape!

Davenlr, I'm all for having direct lines, sort of like Case management. Each agent has a few hundred or so people assigned to them. I think that would be fabulous. but that is just unattainable. Oh if only we could though, I'd love to have some of my repeat customers on speed dial just to check in if they haven't called in a few days! lol


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, see, from reading this board, I already know that only retention can authorize the stand alone red zone, hence my calling them directly.

As far as routine stuff, I had been calling the regular CSR's, but I dont call often, and when I do, its not with a rocket science request. When the simple action to turning a receiver back on gets me into a two day headache resulting in having the presidents office called in to fix the total screw up on my account (CSR said only they could reinstate some things that were deleted), then that is just unacceptable to me. For the most part, I havent had an issues though. When speaking with Carol trying to get this previous screw up fixed, she was very nice, but told me her system would not allow her to do what needed to be done.

If DirecTv doesnt trust their own CSR's with the tools to fix the customers problems, and instead having to "escalate" the problem to the presidents office, that isnt going to give the customer a warm and cozy feeling about the front line CSR's. Are they afraid the CSR is going to give their friends some freebies?


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Well, see, from reading this board, I already know that only retention can authorize the stand alone red zone, hence my calling them directly.
> 
> As far as routine stuff, I had been calling the regular CSR's, but I dont call often, and when I do, its not with a rocket science request. When the simple action to turning a receiver back on gets me into a two day headache resulting in having the presidents office called in to fix the total screw up on my account (CSR said only they could reinstate some things that were deleted), then that is just unacceptable to me. For the most part, I havent had an issues though. When speaking with Carol trying to get this previous screw up fixed, she was very nice, but told me her system would not allow her to do what needed to be done.
> 
> If DirecTv doesnt trust their own CSR's with the tools to fix the customers problems, and instead having to "escalate" the problem to the presidents office, that isnt going to give the customer a warm and cozy feeling about the front line CSR's. Are they afraid the CSR is going to give their friends some freebies?


Like I said, we have a lot of newbies at some sites, and I understand. I guess it just seemed like you were dissing ALL front line reps. And thats just not a fair assumption. I go out of my way to obtain every scrap of information I can, to give credit where credit is ACTUALLY due and I have no problem owning up to any mistakes that are made. But when someone demands something from me that they know people dont normally get, then yell at me like a child or curse at me (which, if anyone reads the fine print, I can discponnect service ON SPOT for harassment to me), then they're not getting special treatment. We are still humans on the other end of that phone. and people tend to forget that


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone curses you, you should disconnect their service. That is totally unacceptable.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Anyone curses you, you should disconnect their service. That is totally unacceptable.


If it makes you feel better, I would have added your dvr service back


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

@csrrocks2011, i feel for ya ive worked in the CSR business for a long time now and totally get what you mean.
When you work internally at most places you see just how off base most customers are.

For instance those tools who call in and immediately ask for a supervisor, not realizing that supervisors jobs arent to waive fees and magic over ride codes but rather to gauge CSR metrics and do paper work that is not related to the customer at all.
And if said tool customer called in nicely , the CSR could have just used the over rides theyve learned to begin with 

Also take into mind some companies or sites bunch front line with retention together anyway , why hop straight to retention when you probably already got one anyway


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I would have added your dvr service back


Carol tried, but its Grandfathers Lifetime DVR from an old lifetime DirectTivo, and her computer wouldnt allow her to do it. Supervisor couldnt do it either. What she said was only the presidents office could reinstate it, but she did turn it back on, at the $7/mo rate, and then gave me a credit for it. Then several days later, the presidents office emailed saying they had fixed it.

I just couldnt see how it could have been deleted in the first place, since all I was doing was turning on a receiver that had been turned off for 6 months. It wasnt even a DVR


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Inkosaurus said:


> @csrrocks2011, i feel for ya ive worked in the CSR business for a long time now and totally get what you mean.
> When you work internally at most places you see just how off base most customers are.
> 
> For instance those tools who call in and immediately ask for a supervisor, not realizing that supervisors jobs arent to waive fees and magic over ride codes but rather to gauge CSR metrics and do paper work that is not related to the customer at all.
> ...


i've had a few tech calls transferred from CRG....lol they're my favorite.

"Well sir, why didnt you ask for tech first?"
"I wanted a brand new free hd dvr."


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Carol tried, but its Grandfathers Lifetime DVR from an old lifetime DirectTivo, and her computer wouldnt allow her to do it. Supervisor couldnt do it either. What she said was only the presidents office could reinstate it, but she did turn it back on, at the $7/mo rate, and then gave me a credit for it. Then several days later, the presidents office emailed saying they had fixed it.
> 
> I just couldnt see how it could have been deleted in the first place, since all I was doing was turning on a receiver that had been turned off for 6 months. It wasnt even a DVR


Was it an extra add on receiver or were you trading it out for another?
i'm just curious as to what the original person was doing lol


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> Was it an extra add on receiver or were you trading it out for another?
> i'm just curious as to what the original person was doing lol


It was an owned H25-100. I had a HR24-500 and H24-100 already activated. I had deactivated the H25-100 in the guest room several months ago. Had a guest coming, so I called in to have it turned back on. Gave the CSR the RID and the Access card number, and it popped right on. Had me check locals, and they were working. About two hours later, went into the LR to watch TV, and hit LIST, and it said "DVR Service not authorized/activated"..... I have no idea what he did.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Spazzman said:


> she told me "that would be the way to go." by going to dish.


I go to the same gas station every 10 days (or so). Its one of the cheaper stations and it right along my route to and from work. But I guarantee you that if I, a long-time cash-paying customer, went in and said "XYZ station down the road is selling gas for less so I want you to lower your price for me", they will tell me to drive to the other station.

I certainly will take a deal/discount/freebie from DirecTV. But if they don't offer it to me, I accept it because I'm paying them the price I agreed to pay when I signed up.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> It was an owned H25-100. I had a HR24-500 and H24-100 already activated. I had deactivated the H25-100 in the guest room several months ago. Had a guest coming, so I called in to have it turned back on. Gave the CSR the RID and the Access card number, and it popped right on. Had me check locals, and they were working. About two hours later, went into the LR to watch TV, and hit LIST, and it said "DVR Service not authorized/activated"..... I have no idea what he did.


Ahhh, must've been one of the "update" days. yes, that has happened. Even to me. I about shot my computer screen over it.
however, I cant tell yuo how I resolved the situation, but I definitely took care of it lol. I take care of my customers, I want them not to DREAD calling in! I've actually had quite a few calls where I've physically spoken to them before. never for the same issue thank goodness. Makes me wonder if our system picks and chooses where to send the customers...Ah, but I have taken over the OP's thread which was rude, I'll go back to my observing post now


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

trh, the problem with that example wouldnt work if it was an Exxon station and you only had an Exxon credit card. IOW, if you are locked into a contract, you can hardly just go to the other station... Otherwise, I see your point. Just doesnt work for everyone.

Would not be bad if the rules were posted. I know it would tick me off if I saw 30 people get a channel I wanted post about it here, and then get told I couldnt have it, even if I offered to pay. Seriously, either post the rules, dont let anyone have it, or let everyone have it.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Stuff like this mkes me want to make a thread about the top improvements you (customers) want as far as CSRs go. I mean, REAL concerns and wants. Don't think for a second I wouldn't print it out and take it to work!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> Ahhh, must've been one of the "update" days.


Actually, that might be it, because when I called in with the problem, they told me their computer was updating, and I would have to wait until the next day to call back.



> Ah, but I have taken over the OP's thread which was rude, I'll go back to my observing post now


I thought the question was answered  Anyway, can we PM you if we need a CSR, and you call us when you get to work, or do they not allow that? Id be glad to let you handle my DirecTv business (little that there is) rather than take chances.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Actually, that might be it, because when I called in with the problem, they told me their computer was updating, and I would have to wait until the next day to call back.
> 
> I thought the question was answered  Anyway, can we PM you if we need a CSR, and you call us when you get to work, or do they not allow that? Id be glad to let you handle my DirecTv business (little that there is) rather than take chances.


Yeah, the system updates are usually on saturdays...in the middle of the day. *sigh*

And I wish! I'm inbound only, cant outbound, but I can tell you I wish we could outbound, even if it were only to call back if disconnected in the middle of a call for troubleshooting! I always smack myself when someone's cell drops!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

csrrocks2011 said:


> Yeah, the system updates are usually on saturdays...in the middle of the day. *sigh*
> 
> And I wish! I'm inbound only, cant outbound, but I can tell you I wish we could outbound, even if it were only to call back if disconnected in the middle of a call for troubleshooting! I always smack myself when someone's cell drops!


I dont work at D* anymore (in fact i work at E* now haha) i know when i was there we didnt have any fail safe measure for those instances. But over at E* we have Last Agent Return, if a CSR sets it up and the customer calls back with in 4 hours they get connected right back to you.
Do D* centers use that yet or anything like it now? =/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That would spoil the fun of those people calling back 10 times in 4 hours trying to find a CSR to give them freebies


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Inkosaurus said:


> I dont work at D* anymore (in fact i work at E* now haha) i know when i was there we didnt have any fail safe measure for those instances. But over at E* we have Last Agent Return, if a CSR sets it up and the customer calls back with in 4 hours they get connected right back to you.
> Do D* centers use that yet or anything like it now? =/


No but that is seriously the most awesome thing I have ever heard of. Passing that one along...lol


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> That would spoil the fun of those people calling back 10 times in 4 hours trying to find a CSR to give them freebies


Shhh you go sit down and hush!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> That would spoil the fun of those people calling back 10 times in 4 hours trying to find a CSR to give them freebies


That wouldnt help the CSR at all actually, im sure a CSR would not care enough to fore go there own stats to assure themselves a customer wouldnt succeed in the game of CSR roulette.
At dish the CSR's are measured on alot of components, average handle time , quality assurance, customer surveys, tone, one call resolution , ect.

One call resolution is the metric that would dip to below passing if an agent used LAR for this purpose (or even frequently).
If a customer calls back with in 24 hours of speaking to you your repeat call metric goes up. It doesnt even matter if they call in for a completely different reason then what they talked to you about in the first place.

I usually only use it when the customer is running out of battery on there phone, has a bad connection or runs out of time and wants to call back.
Ive also used it in the past for occasions where im troubleshooting the receivers modem and the customer is calling from the same land line its hooked into. Obviously they cant perform a dial out if there already on the line, so usually they have to call back on a cell phone.
With LAR, i instruct them to call me on that cell phone, my line will put them in my que and then i ask them to hang up on there land line. 
That trick usually gets me some good ratings in the surveys lol.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

This whole process where some people get different concessions and offers when they call customer service (half off NFLST, all off NFLST, $50 off NFLST, free Red Zone) sickens me. I cancelled NFLST years ago because they wanted to charge me full price or almost full price when they let many other people get it for almost nothing, and I have been a customer since 2000, Premiere service with a number of addons, and have always paid on time (auto debit). I shouldn't have to waste my time calling, calling again, calling again, and calling and calling to get the 'right' person who will give me what others won't. Now they get a lot less money from me each year, and I still feel like I have been unfairly treated by D* because they won't give me the same deals they offer to people with much less tenure.

It's things like this that have made me seriously consider cutting the cord for a few years now.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Peapod said:


> This whole process where some people get different concessions and offers when they call customer service (half off NFLST, all off NFLST, $50 off NFLST, free Red Zone) sickens me. I cancelled NFLST years ago because they wanted to charge me full price or almost full price when they let many other people get it for almost nothing, and I have been a customer since 2000, Premiere service with a number of addons, and have always paid on time (auto debit). I shouldn't have to waste my time calling, calling again, calling again, and calling and calling to get the 'right' person who will give me what others won't. Now they get a lot less money from me each year, and I still feel like I have been unfairly treated by D* because they won't give me the same deals they offer to people with much less tenure.
> 
> It's things like this that have made me seriously consider cutting the cord for a few years now.


If a number of CSR's are refusing to do something for you, then perhaps its best to stop assuming the problem is with the CSR's and realize that the issue lies with in your account or history.
Most companies only let a customer get a certain amount of promotions/credits per an account life time or rolling year.

Just because a promotion exists doesnt mean every customer gets it.
When you guys play "CSR roulette" your not looking for a CSR whos willing to just giving you a promotion available to everyone(if that were the case the CSR would give it to you with no protest just to get the call over with). 
Your looking for a CSR willing to break the rules for you. 
If you cant get something after a certain amount of CSR's just accept that its not meant to happen. "X" amount of years with a company doesnt = Entitlement to every possible promotion.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not saying I should get every promotion. Heck I know for example that I'm not entitled to free NFLST as a new subscriber.

My point is that CSR's shouldn't be breaking the rules for some people (and quite a few of them) and not others. If you give them that discretion, than you are treating some of your long time customers worse than others. With the internet now, people are bound to find out, and I don't like being treated like a chump.

Consistency breeds good customer service.

And I've gotten I think one free HDDVR in 11 years, and once got $50-60 off NFLST. That's it.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I called and told them how much I love DirecTV. I said, "It is because the promotional offers I frequently get that not only cause me to stay, but also cause me to turn others on to Direct as well. I was wondering if I can get another one?" They said, "What would you like?" I then asked for the RZ channel and they looked into it and said, "Sure." I did not have to threaten to leave or anything like that. I just complemented them and asked nicely. This usually always works. I did have to call three different times though

I currently have RZ for free, HD for free, and another $10 off my bill for a year just because I asked for it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Peapod said:


> I'm not saying I should get every promotion. Heck I know for example that I'm not entitled to free NFLST as a new subscriber.
> 
> My point is that CSR's shouldn't be breaking the rules for some people (and quite a few of them) and not others. If you give them that discretion, than you are treating some of your long time customers worse than others. With the internet now, people are bound to find out, and I don't like being treated like a chump.
> 
> ...


It's not so much the CSR's are breaking the rules. It's more like they're not on the same sheet of music. I've been a DirecTV customer for sixteen years and have never experienced consistency with their CSRs.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> It's not so much the CSR's are breaking the rules. It's more like they're not on the same sheet of music. I've been a DirecTV customer for sixteen years and have never experienced consistency with their CSRs.


I'm not disagreeing with you, but I wanted responding to the assertion in the previous post without disputing it. I personally think they are probably not breaking rules when they do things like this, I just think DirecTV has a policy of treating equal customers inequally, and I'm tired of it.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Call them and ask them nicely. Promote Direct and brag about them in the process


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> It's not so much the CSR's are breaking the rules. It's more like they're not on the same sheet of music. I've been a DirecTV customer for sixteen years and have never experienced consistency with their CSRs.


No more often then not theres mores rules to each promotion that you can count on one hand and more often then not most customers requesting said promotion dont qualify for it or shouldnt get it.

Ill use dish network as an example as i currently work there and some of there current promotions are still fresh in my head.

There is a reactive promotion for existing customers to get HBO, starz, cinemax, showtime and dish platinum free for 3 months. 
Adjustment alert accounts (customers who have received to many promotions/credits or are trouble customers) dont qualify for this promotion.

Along side with this if you already have the movie packages a CSR is not allowed to remove them for you then add on the promotion. (so people with americas everything pack do not qualify as well).
And on top of that in order for a customer to get this in the first place they must specifically call in and ask why new customers get the "pick your premium" promotion.

Only after having done all of the above can a existing customer get those movie channels.
Theres a thread in the dish section about members here playing CSR roulette for this promotion, i welcome you to go have a read in it and see all the varying results.

As someone who has worked in the call center business for quite awhile i can without a doubt tell you its not about finding a nice CSR, its about finding a CSR willing to put there neck out on the line for you. If there werent rules for these promotions agents would just follow through and give you the promotion right away to end the phone call.
Its easier to tell someone that they can get something free then to tell them they dont qualify (obviously).

That and its fairly asinine to assume a company wouldnt place rules/stipulations on how an agent can offer promotions, other wise everyone would get promotions for any reason "Hey want hbo? just give me a 5 on that suvey"..


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

csrrocks2011 said:


> BUt, as far as the Red zone by itself, it is available to ONLY some customers who call retention based on their acct. usually only good payment history and tenure.


Here is your answer Spazzman.

When I got RZC I just flat out asked for it, but I went staight to Retention. Sorry csrrocks no disrespect to you.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I think the problem with the freebies that D* issues is that on the surface there doesn't seem to be any consistency in their allocations. I've seen subs 6 mos into a 2 year commitment get the NFLST for free and 5+ year subs out of contract get denied. I've also seen many subs get freebies by making repeated calls. One thing seems to be true; if you're a good customer out of contract and you call Retention intending to cancel you'll get a good offer to stay.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Here is your answer Spazzman.
> 
> When I got RZC I just flat out asked for it, but I went staight to Retention. Sorry csrrocks no disrespect to you.


Exactly. The fact that only retention can add RZC is a problem. There's competition out there.

And if you've hung around here longer than 2 months you'd know I'm the first to call out entitlement trolls. I'm not one of them. Comcast and verizon give RZC for free. I'm not under contract. I got it last year. It somehow doesn't exist this year? Right.

Ball's in your court, Directv. :sure:


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Here is your answer Spazzman.
> 
> When I got RZC I just flat out asked for it, but I went staight to Retention. Sorry csrrocks no disrespect to you.


Same here. Took about 3 minutes. Must be us Giant fans :lol:
I have had to refresh my services each Sunday to get the channel to come in though.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> The fact that only retention can add RZC is a problem.


Not true. I called and talked with the first CSR I got (no "cancel" twice). Told him I had NO intention of leaving DirecTV but I had heard others were getting RZC for free. I heard him typing after he said "let me check your account" and then said I was qualified and added it. This was late-July (the 20th).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

trh said:


> Not true. I called and talked with the first CSR I got (no "cancel" twice). Told him I had NO intention of leaving DirecTV but I had heard others were getting RZC for free. I heard him typing after he said "let me check your account" and then said I was qualified and added it. This was late-July (the 20th).


I stand corrected.

This doesn't make it any better though. It should be the same rules for everyone. And it should be clear.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

tcusta00 said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> This doesn't make it any better though. It should be the same rules for everyone. And it should be clear.


So customers whom:

Dont pay there bill at all/on time.
Harass employees/CSR's
Continually call in for credits/promotions

Deserve to have the same promotions the good customers get? 
Thats not how it works, not every customer account is the same and thats why not everyone gets the same deals.
Live with it, its not going to change.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

tsduke said:


> Customer is always right.


one of the most abused urban legends in existance......


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> And it should be clear.


I would love it if that had a matrix or "freebie flow chart" where you could see what you can get or what it takes to qualify for different products or services. But I am not holding my breath waiting for one.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Inkosaurus" said:


> So customers whom:
> 
> Dont pay there bill at all/on time.
> Harass employees/CSR's
> ...


Yeah cause that's what I said. :nono:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

NFLST kind of reminds me of this


----------



## Spazzman (Oct 8, 2006)

just a year.\


----------



## GypsyChimp (Oct 3, 2011)

I called today and said, "cancel" twice at the automated voice option. I was on hold for about 20 minutes then got a live voice. I was friendly and said I has some questions and issues about my D* service. 

First, I asked about a $10/mo charge I had been getting for HD service, when I read that others were getting credited for it for two (2) years because they had AutoPay and Paperless Billing. Since I already had it, I asked if I could also get the credit. They checked and said they could also give me the credit.

In reading some of the forums here, I noticed that some folks were getting a $10/mo credit on their Total Choice Plus package (an old plan). I asked about this and they said I also qualified for the credit. Easy. Saving another $10/mo for one (1) year now. 

I then asked if I could get the RedZone Channel, and that I didn't need the whole Sunday Ticket deal. Since I am in a fantasy football league. She tapped some more on her computer and quickly said, "Sure Thing!" It was quite simple. 

Since I was already saving $20/mo I thought I'd ask what promotions were available for me as far as Showtime was concerned. (I didn't have Showtime and remembered that the Dexter premier was later tonight.) She said that if I signed up for Starz at $12.99/mo I could get Showtime for free for 3 months (which is great because I just wanted to watch Dex and Inside the NFL). So I signed up for that!

In the end, I got RedZone Channel, Showtime & Stars and am now paying $7 less per month (at least for a year when one of the promos expires). Just to note I have been a D* subscriber since 2004, I've been on AutoPay & Paperless for about 18 months now. Haven't had a hardware upgrade since the R22 came out.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Here is your answer Spazzman.
> 
> When I got RZC I just flat out asked for it, but I went staight to Retention. Sorry csrrocks no disrespect to you.


none taken!


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

RD in Fla said:


> Same here. Took about 3 minutes. Must be us Giant fans :lol:
> I have had to refresh my services each Sunday to get the channel to come in though.


GO GIANTS!!!!!!!!!! I'd pay 300 just for a GIANTS channel......We dont get much coverage down in OK...Well, we get the ST at dtv site, but we're always watching the local crap .ie. rams and cowboys..yuck


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

As a new sales employee, I can honestly say that I don't envy the frontline reps in customer service at all. The problem with the misconception that every customer is eligable for every promotion is the same as with the new customer offers. Not everybody will qualify for everything depending on what they are already doing to their account. Like if someone calls in for a returning customer discount of $5 for 12 months off bill and they were also referred, I can only do the $5 since thats the line they called from. I've spent some time in the customer service info system (I'm sure csrrocks knows the one I'm talking about..formerly known as rover.lol) and I can say that the qualifications are consistent for every customer but are very specific. It sucks that not everyone can get the same offer, but thats just the way this business works.


----------



## csrrocks2011 (Aug 10, 2011)

MattScahum said:


> As a new sales employee, I can honestly say that I don't envy the frontline reps in customer service at all. The problem with the misconception that every customer is eligable for every promotion is the same as with the new customer offers. Not everybody will qualify for everything depending on what they are already doing to their account. Like if someone calls in for a returning customer discount of $5 for 12 months off bill and they were also referred, I can only do the $5 since thats the line they called from. I've spent some time in the customer service info system (I'm sure csrrocks knows the one I'm talking about..formerly known as rover.lol) and I can say that the qualifications are consistent for every customer but are very specific. It sucks that not everyone can get the same offer, but thats just the way this business works.


it's not ROVER anymore remember?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats ROVER? Weren't there Hearts on accounts or somthing to that effect?


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

csrrocks2011 said:


> it's not ROVER anymore remember?


I miss when she was DORIS..lol...the AAC(I refuse to call it the full name) is growing on me though. lol...

are you in the Durant center?


----------



## doctahg (Nov 22, 2007)

Just got the whole Sunday Ticket..called for just the Red Zone. Can't argue with that! lol You have to talk to retention. The first woman did the we don't offer it alone and so forth . I suggested maybe someone higher up the *tree* could help me and she transferred me. I didnt threaten to quit either, just said how the RedZOne is on Comcast, which my wife watches and such...so he was great! He said he could give me JUST the RedZone if I wanted but I took him up on his offer!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"MattScahum" said:


> The problem with the misconception that every customer is eligable for every promotion is the same as with the new customer offers. .


This isn't a promotion. I'd pay for this channel if I had the option. This is a case of directv wanting to corral people into Sunday ticket but realized that when other providers started giving it away for free they had to do something.

We're not talking about free Shotime or Starz here...


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Hello, Just for info sake, DTV has been great to me for discounts. Ive called a couple times to cancel, actually for real, but they hooked me in with big 12 month discounts, and then I wanted the RDZ last fall, and they gave it to me after speaking with retention.

My question is will this work ever year? Are there people out there who can get this every season by doing the whole call and cancel routine?

Im gonna try here soon, but just want to see if it has precedent.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

"My question is will this work ever year? Are there people out there who can get this every season by doing the whole call and cancel routine?" There's a little more to it than that. Read everything above again.....


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Have had RedZone for free last 2 seasons. Just called and added again this year. 1 minute phone call. 16 year customer with high payment, sure that has a lot of clout.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Last two years, I didn't even threaten to cancel. I just called saying that I couldn't afford ST. They usually came back with the half off deal and I'd say that I really just wanted the Redzone and they added it for free.


----------



## rvernier (Sep 27, 2009)

Same. Just called and was offered RZ free for the season, and also ST Max for 50% off at 148, or 4 payments of 36.99.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

rvernier said:


> Same. Just called and was offered RZ free for the season, and also ST Max for 50% off at 148, or 4 payments of 36.99.


Redzone is included in Max, why do you need both?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

joed32 said:


> Redzone is included in Max, why do you need both?


He wants the to-go option + shortcuts.


----------



## rvernier (Sep 27, 2009)

joed32 said:


> Redzone is included in Max, why do you need both?


I didn't get both. I just called to inquire, didn't accept either offer. First was offered RZ standalone, but then asked how much ST would be. Two separate offers.


----------



## vector1701 (Oct 19, 2009)

I joined back in Feb 2012 during the 2 year price freeze sale. I called just for RedZone and was only offered ST MAX for $300, after complaining about the price she could only offer $5 off for 6 months ($30) and still ST MAX for $300. I passed.

My local cable company had RZ for only $40...that is all I want. I would consider it if I was offered it for free and just ST was $149 like it was to previous poster "rvernier" . I am only 1/4 into my 2 year commitment, so I can't play the "threaten to cancel" card. Maybe try tomorrow and play CSR roulette? Anyone else have suggestions?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> He wants the to-go option + shortcuts.


They are all included in Max, I thought he was getting Max and stand alone RZ, but as he explained it was two separate offers.


----------

